# More ... > Exchange and mart >  Automatic Timer For Varrox Evaporator

## The Drone Ranger

If anybody is interested the latest version is ready 
I have made a few for sale on eBay
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252606370561
Or just search for it by name
https://youtu.be/2TEvesWRNeA

Made a while back so substitute bioxal for oxalic 

Sent from my LIFETAB_S1034X using Tapatalk

----------


## Feckless Drone

Impressive video DR. One issue came to mind- the color blind beekeeper might need to time rather than watch the bulb change color.

----------


## The Drone Ranger

> Impressive video DR. One issue came to mind- the color blind beekeeper might need to time rather than watch the bulb change color.


Good point FD
Well it goes Red right away so there's a clue there
Most people can tell blue from Red so thats OK for part 2
But there are some folk who cant tell blue from green 
I'm more worried about the use of color rather than colour, you bounder  :Smile:

----------

